# GRIZZLY G4000 lathe $400. Lititz Pa.   SOLD SORRY MILL HAS DOWNPAYMENT ONLY BUT STILL THERE.



## Silverbullet (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks hardly used. Says lever stuck on threading thinks chips the cause .
Listed with mill , says sold 
List #6523512555.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 14, 2018)




----------

